# Google- Audio-Digest Foundation Announces the Release of Family Practice Volume 61 ... - Consumer Electronics Net



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Audio-Digest Foundation Announces the Release of Family Practice Volume 61 ...*
*Consumer Electronics Net*
*...* Issue 13: Bowel Dysfunction: Obstruction/*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. The goal of this program is to improve the management of bowel obstruction and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). After hearing and assimilating this program, the clinician will be *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

